# Does anyone use a Red Dingo Harness?



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I am thinking of trying a harness with Gisgo. I don't think it will stop him from pulling, but at least it will stop him hurting his neck. There is a vast array of different ones to choose from 

He has a red dingo collar which I like, and they do harnesses too. Anyone tried one?

I also have found from here harnesses which are more triangular (hard to explain) by "envy"....does anyone think that the shape of those is better?

There are also those which have a cross over type arrangement at the front of the dog.....do these work well?

(I am trying not to be influenced by colour, pattern etc....rather trying to pick one which will be comfortable and safe).

I guess everyone has their own favourites - but if anyone has tried any type and hated it then that would be useful to know!

thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry I have not used a harness so can't recommend one. They can increase pulling though, unless you get a front attaching type. Also with the Cockapoo coat using a harness can increase matting on the body where the fur and harness rub together.
Just a couple of things you may want to think about.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you. I was worried about the matting - his fur does not need any encouragement to matt at the moment!!!! And I dread the thought of him pulling even more!!!! Perhaps back to loose lead training - I had hoped it would get better as he gets older but no sign of improvemet yet!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with Karen, I had a Halti harness for Betty but it did cause matts under her front armpits and only helped do a degree with the pulling. A head collar works much better but I just don't like the look of them.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

susanb said:


> Thank you. I was worried about the matting - his fur does not need any encouragement to matt at the moment!!!! And I dread the thought of him pulling even more!!!! Perhaps back to loose lead training - I had hoped it would get better as he gets older but no sign of improvemet yet!!!!



He will get better. One day you will just notice he isn't as bad  usually about 2 years old!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Just to confuse things we find that Saffi pulls less with a harness than with a collar. We worked so hard at heel training but when she was desperate (to get to the park for example!) she’d pull so hard that she’d start coughing. It really concerned me. 

We bought Saffi’s harness and lead set from Pets at Home and have loved it.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh but I have to agree with the matting comment!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree with Turi, mine don't pull in a harness and always pull on their leads until they sound like they are choking!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Me too! Charlie is better with a harness and he doesnt pull as much as I sure he was going to hurt his neck or choke to death. We have one of these padded ergo design ones - sorry cant remember the make and it doesnt say it on there!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Are they not pulling anymore or is it just easier to cope with?
I just think harnesses are what people have always put on animals if they are needed to pull something, horses and carts, sled dogs etc. I know many people like them as you don't get the coughing from a real puller or if a dog has had an injury they are excellent. I just don't think they stop dogs pulling, just make it easier for owners to cope with.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I hear what you're saying Karen but we've all noticed the difference! This is a photo of her wearing her harness:


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We use a Julius K9 harness and love it. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we have a harness for lady, which I no longer use. but it doubles into a seat belt for in the car, so we do use if for that. I found no difference in terms of pulling, we have no worked hard with Lady on pulling and she is FANTASTIC to walk with...untill she gets super excited...lol. I never liked the harness for walking.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I found the harness helped about 30- 40 per cent...a head collar 90 per cent


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I found the harness helped about 30- 40 per cent...a head collar 90 per cent


I would agree with Colin - Billy walked lovely with a gencon lead on ( which goes round the nose) but he hated having it on and I worried that people thought he was aggressive! 
We have a halti harness now which goes over the chest and he pulls a bit but not as much as when we use the clip lead / slip lead. When we first bought the halti Billy's coat was quite long and he did get a Matt on his chest, however over the summer we have kept him a little bit shorter and haven't had a problem with it. 
H x


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Jack the Spaniel (him in my avatar) would only go out with a lead and collar. We never did cure the pulling habit. We bought him a couple of harnesses (a Halti and a Pets at Home one) which he hated and refused to wear. His choice was to rather not go for a walk than wear a harness. He was never keen on a lead although he was best behaved with a collar and an extending lead. 
Oscar at the moment is happy on either at 14 weeks old. I use a collar on him, Mrs Spaniel prefers the harness. Oscar is also turning out to be a little star off lead in the park or on his rural walks. No running off and stays reasonably close and responds to his 210 whistle, although his head can be turned by other young dogs up for a game of chase. Met two new cockapoos in the park this morning, all black Nellie and apricot-ish Dexter. Great fun was had by all and Oscar is now wiped out and fast abyebyes.


----------

